# I miss my white wheels :(



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I really love my graphite wheels but they might have to go..
I really think I am going to go back to white..

Plus more people rev on me at a light with these wheels compared to the white ones ..



How it is now 










How it was










when I bought it with se-l wheels.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

btw I just noticed my altezza tails


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i still like the darker look better but thats just me, its your car!

if they only made white brake pads so when they dusted they'd at least dust white


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i like the graphite ser wheels better than the white wheels... but of course, im a bit partial since I HAVE THE SAME WHEELS!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I know ..

Every meet I go to I have 2 or 3 people asking me to paint thier wheels for them. 

thats the first thing they notice on my car is the custom painted wheels.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Paint the Se-R's white!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *Paint the Se-R's white!  *



very good idea... if anything do one of them to compare and if u dont like, just paint it graphite again. i know duplicolor makes the white wheel paint.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

i like the way both sets of rims looks


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Bobby, I prefer the graphite....but thats just me.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you see how diffrent the graphite looks (1st picture) 
to stock se-l wheels (3rd Picture)?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

i think you should keep it as is!... looks hot ...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> *i think you should keep it as is!... looks hot ... *


wut he said!!!^^^^


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah you guys talked me into it .

I will leave it as is...

Plus I gotta fund the nitrous


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

what's up with the B14 in the background of the first pic? BTW I like the rims the way they are now.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i like the white. duno why but im just a fan of the white wheels. i like howit looks


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Rama said:


> *what's up with the B14 in the background of the first pic? BTW I like the rims the way they are now. *



thats my freind diego's car 


200sx se-r 96...

almost all his parts are stillen.


----------

